# Application "Firefox.exe has been blocked.."



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

I received the above notice, "Application firefox.exe has been blocked from accessing graphics hardware" on my computer today. I posed the question on the Microsoft Forum but the only reply I received did not apply to my graphics hardware, I have Intel UHD Graphics 620. Someone on the forum told me to ask Mozilla, however, I can't ask Mozilla because it will not allow me to register in their forum(I keep providing a wrong answer to their security question) and I believe that this question is a Microsoft problem, not Mozilla. 
I have tried to look on the Internet but all the information does not seem to apply to me (they refer to gaming but I do not have any games on my computer).
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The problem/alert has only happened once? If so, I would see if it appears again before troubleshooting.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're using onboard graphics, update the Display Adapter driver.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check if Hardware Acceleration is on in the settings..


----------



## [J5]OBHighflyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you tell me what you were trying to do when you received this message saying that Firefox was blocked from accessing your graphics hardware?


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

[J5]OBHighflyer said:


> Can you tell me what you were trying to do when you received this message saying that Firefox was blocked from accessing your graphics hardware?


I was not doing anything - I had just logged on to my computer and that notice appeared in the notification section.


----------

